
What is Colombia's commitment to protecting it's social leaders? - jtjones92
https://latinamericareports.com/what-is-the-governments-current-commitment-to-protecting-social-leaders-in-colombia/2765/
======
hinchlt
"623 social leaders and human rights defenders have been assassinated in
Colombia since the signing of the peace accord in November 2016." \- Indepaz

